# eheim Ecco Vs Classic



## Gottobe

i was looking to buy a canister filter for my new 20 gallon tank. what is the difference between these two filters (Ecco - Classic) and which one do you think is better.


----------



## moogoo

i've heard the ecco's are easier to prime while the classics require you sucking on the outflow  I have no experience with the ecco's and haven't read up on them otherwise though.


----------



## cleekdafish

classic is better , dont ask why


----------



## NeverEndingNinja

Care to elaborate, Cleek?


----------



## cleekdafish

dont ask!!! ok , fine , classic canisters are just better , has 0 bypass and is just better from the reviews


----------



## imeridian

I have an ECCO 2234, between it, my Pro II, and various Aquaclear HOBs, it's by far my favorite filter. The media basket system is very convenient, it automatically primes everytime you close the canister. 

There is one big drawback though, and that is the clips that hold the handle to the canister are extremely prone to breakage. I keep a set on hand at all times, as I never know when I'll snap another one. I've broken two clips in the last two years.

They are sort of weak on the flow and the rating system is a bit... totally off in regards to tank size. The pump head is exactly the same between them, you're just paying for a bigger media container with the larger sizes, the list flow rate increases because it's 'water filtered' per hour, and a bigger container obviously will filter more water. The same is true with the Pro II series. 

Right now it's driving my CO2 reactor and UV sterilizer on my 75 gallon, though I intend to relocate it for use on an ADA 60-P in a couple months -- just ordered an Eheim 2217 'Classic' to replace it.

Still, for an aquarium in the range of 20 gallons, it's a great first canister. I didn't like it on my 25 gallon, that aquarium was too deep. The 2234 is probably the best of the various ones, as it has three media baskets, one for course media, one for bio, one for fine filtering.

The opinions of those who have never used the equipment should be immediately discarded in favor of those that have. In fact, unless one has experience with something they probably ought to avoid commenting on it entirely when they have nothing better to say than what we've seen here.


----------



## fishscale

I have an ECCO 2236 and a classic 2215. ECCO has some design issues where it is easier to get air trapped in the top of the canister, making it noisy. It might be easier to prime, but the priming handle is awkward to operate, and, as stated before, the clips that hold the handle to the canister are easily damaged. The classic can be primed with a powerhead, and although it is extremely simple and basic in design, it is less susceptible to wear and tear.

Edit: Re-read your post. We have the same opinion.


----------



## fshfanatic

I prefer the classics as well.


----------



## cleekdafish

just fill the classic with water until it reaches the rim and its primed , its so simple


----------



## fshfanatic

I only had to prime mine upon initial setup. Never had an issue again.


----------



## Gottobe

do you think that there are any other canister filters that work better for the same price? or is the ehiem classic the best bang for my buck. also this tank is right next to my bed so it has to be quite. thank for your comments.


----------



## cleekdafish

eheim canisters tare he the quietest ones out there


----------



## eds

I have an ECCO (forget the number - one of the smaller ones) on my 30g. I believe they changed numbers a year or 2 back. 

Only problem with this filter is it is not silent - which I had hoped for since this tank is in my upstairs family room, on an open-front stand. Not really loud, mind you, but not the much vaunted Eheim silence. 

I have no experience with the classics, as I have an xp3 on my other tank. I'm not sure I would say the ECCO is any better or worse than the xp3 - certainly not in terms of noise. And both are quite easy to disconnect and clean.

I have not had any breakage of parts on the ECCO over the past couple of years. Kind of makes me wonder what folks are doing that it got a rep for fragility. Maybe I just got lucky, or have an especially tender touch! 

If I were buying it again, I think I'd go with a classic, because of the desire for quiet given where this tank is located. The xp3 is plenty quiet for the enclosed stand. 

I'm never quite sure why people seem to talk about difficulty priming various devices. I mean, it can seem difficult or complicated the first couple of times you do it, but after you've had an aquarium or 2 for a year or 2, sucking on a tube here or depressing a lever there seems no big deal (to me at least!).


----------



## imeridian

Both times I broke the clip on the ECCO was because I didn't open the valve on the outflow after reattaching it, I think it's really just that there is a somewhat specific procedure for starting/restarting the filter, to deviate can mean "snap!" It's just like how on my Pro II I tend to get water all over the place, perhaps I'm somewhat incompatible with canisters, hehe.

My ECCO is silent though, it wasn't at first, in fact I was irritated that folks told me it was silent, but here we are, mine makes no noise, nor does my 2028 (okay, actually that stupid flow gauge rattles occasionally).


----------



## mott

I have a 2236 right next to my 2026 and they are dead even silent.
That is until recently I put a surface skimmer on my 2236. I do get occasional burps but I think it's my fault I'm not sure how to set this skimmer...

The ecco is a awesome filter, I just got a 2232 for 50 shipped on evil bay for my ADA mini project


----------



## captain_bu

I have a 6 year old Ecco 2233 and a 2 month old 2026 Pro II. I have had no problems with the Ecco and like both filters a lot. One thing I prefer on the Ecco is the fact that the inflow and outflow barbs swivel... prevents the breakage problem some have had with the fixed barbs of the Pro II series, which to me aren't as good a design and makes it easy to route the hoses in two different directions with no kinks or stress. Both prime easily. The 2026 is dead quiet the 2233 a little noisier but I can't hear it unless I open the door to the cabinet. Not sure what the problem is that people are reporting with the "clips" on the Ecco. Mine locks on using the handle, not clips like the 2026. The store I bought it at advised me to be gentle with the handle when moving it back into locked position after priming and that if I did that I wouldn't have problems and I haven't. The Classics are a different design than either of these. I have no personal experience with them but they have the reputation of being a long lasting solid workhorse. For a 20 you could easily use the Ecco, get the largest one if you do. If you think you may do a tank upgrade to a larger size get the Classic. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## JHipkin

I have an ECCO on my 20 and it works just fine for me. 

I also had trouble with broken clips until I figured out the following sequence.

*To Open*
Close the input but leave the output open while the pump is running.
Once the canister is half full turn off the pump, close the output side, open the input side and open the canister. By doing this breaking the seal is really easy so there is limited strain on the clips. Don't forget to close the input side as soon as you have broken the seal or big mess will ensue 

*To Close*
Open both sides and, with the pump running, lift the handle up and down until the canister is full.


----------



## eds

Could you guys be more explicit as to what you are calling "clips" on the ECCO?

Are you referring to the levers on the "*shut-off taps*" that you rotate, opening or closing the valves allowing water to flow in and out of the tubes? I have not noticed that they are easier or more difficult to turn depending on the order. And I'm not sure why they would be. Tho I think I generally open and close them in the same order, I'm not sure I always follow exactly the same off/on sequence. 

I had always assumed that folks were complaining of breakage occurring when they moved the large "*multi-function lever*" back and forth to either remove/fasten the head or prime the pump. I had assumed that breakage occurred at either the hinges on either side of lever or the red "*safety lock*" tab that the handle passes over. 

Cause again, I'm still trying to figure out how you break any of these pieces. The only other things you touch and could possibly break during normal maintenance are the "*threaded sockets*" that you unscrew from the "*shut-off taps*." 

*Aiming for clarity, I have my manual open before me, and the bolded terms reflect the part names used by the manufacturer.


----------



## captain_bu

eds said:


> Could you guys be more explicit as to what you are calling "clips" on the ECCO?


Thanks eds...

I have no clips on my ECCO (older model but the new ones look identical) and can't figure out what part anyone is referring to either. 

The Pro II series does have what they call "EZ clips" that attach the pump head to the filter container but these are not used on the ECCO. You have correctly identified the part names of the ECCO, how they should work and possible issues involved, thanks for taking the time to clarify things.


----------



## eds

Yeah - I always feel that on my XP3, the lever on the *quick disconnect valve* or the 4 *clamps* connecting the head to the canister seem far more fragile than anything I touch on my ECCO.


----------



## ummyeah

Neither, I say get a Rena XP.


----------



## imeridian

Here is a photo of the clips, they interface the green canister to the handle.


----------



## captain_bu

indiboi said:


> Here is a photo of the clips, they interface the green canister to the handle.


Ah.... part #7312628. I have never seen those parts since I never broke them and had to replace them. Those are part of the "multi-function lever" assembly and apparently are what my LFS was warning me of breaking if I didn't move the "multi-function lever" (handle) slowly back into place after priming.


----------



## fshfanatic

ummyeah said:


> Neither, I say get a Rena XP.


Why buy a Pinto when you can buy a Porche?


----------



## EdTheEdge

indiboi said:


> Here is a photo of the clips, they interface the green canister to the handle.


Hmmmm I have 3 2232s and one 2236 and I don't believe I've ever seen those clips. Where do they attach?


----------



## fshfanatic

EdTheEdge said:


> Hmmmm I have 3 2232s and one 2236 and I don't believe I've ever seen those clips. Where do they attach?


Inside the head unit they are what locks the motor assembly to the body. _I think_


----------



## EdTheEdge

Sorry forgot to respond to the original post....

Eccos are everybit a good as Classics. Classics are maybe a bit more quit and have a bit more flow. 

Personally I like Eccos a bit more. Just a personal preference I guess.


----------



## EdTheEdge

fshfanatic said:


> Inside the head unit they are what locks the motor assembly to the body. _I think_


Oh well I've never noticed them... If they're there they are not that fragile. If my name wasn't Ed it'd be Murphy cause I am Murphy's Law incarnate and I surely would have broken them by now.

Eccos are very easy to maintain. They are XLNT filters.


----------



## imeridian

Well, having broken two, I'll still say they're not that fragile, it's just very possible to break them by user error; thus it is something I think potential ECCO purchasers should be aware of.

I think they're excellent filters too, just as I mentioned, but I feel that even the largest is for 20 gallons or less; the flow rate is rated in voodoo fashion from my experience. 

Once my 2217 comes to replace it on my 75 gallon, I'm going to use my ECCO on an 18 gallon in my bedroom. The carry handle is great in that I'll be able to just disconnect and easily carry it upstairs to the bathroom for cleaning. That's the thing I hate about my Pro II, it's this immovable behemoth.


----------



## mott

2236 for a 20 lol!^^^

I think a 2236 on a 20 would blow the fish and plants all over the tank...


----------



## imeridian

A 2234 wasn't enough for my 25H, the pump head is the same, the impeller is the same, thus there is no true increase of flow between any of the three models, only an increase in water filtered due to canister size differences. Maybe Eheim has magical spells cast on the different ECCO models? *shrug*

Correction, it appears the 2232 and 2234 share the same impeller/head, but not the 2236. In either case, I doubt the difference is that amazing.

I measured the outflow of the filter as it currently is configured and it was only 60GPH. Once my 2217 comes I'm going to measure the ECCO again without the reactor/UVS to see just how much those items really did reduce the flow. I never did measure the flow rate when it was on my 25H, which was running unobstructed.


----------



## fshfanatic

indiboi said:


> I think they're excellent filters too, just as I mentioned, but I feel that even the largest is for 20 gallons or less; the flow rate is rated in voodoo fashion from my experience.


The largest ecco would destroy a 20.


----------



## imeridian

That sure is interesting, given the rated flow difference is minor; though it is 40 GPH more than the 2234 for which the difference between it and the 2232 is only about 20 GPH. Maybe my ECCO 2234 is defective in some way, because I just can't see "destroying" a 20 to be even nearly a possibility, but I don't have one. I had to add an AC50 HOB to my 25H combined with the 2234 to get enough water movement. 

The only reason I bought the 2234 was that TPP had that model on sale for less than the 2232 which I originally intended to purchase. Maybe I would have been happier with the 2236.


----------



## EdTheEdge

I have a 2236 on my 25 and it is just about perfect. I do have to amend flow with a Rio 50 + I have my Red SEa reactor in there too. So I don't think a 2236 could destroy a 20. But then again I got a lot of "Heavy Duty" plants in my 25.


----------



## imeridian

Mine was planted fairly similarly, before I added the AC50 I also tried using an AC power head. I figured I might as well just add the extra filtering too.


----------



## fshfanatic

the 2232 is 400 L/H 2234 is 500 L/H 2236 is 600 L/H http://eheim.com/ecco.htm


----------



## imeridian

Those ratings translate to 105, 132, 158 GPH, respectively, which is even lower than the ratings listed on the DFS page where they are rated as 127, 145, and 185 GPH respectively. I stand by my statement, nothing larger than ~20 gallons for any ECCO filter.

FWIW, Jeff Senske recommends the 2215 for the ADA 60-P in a thread on APC, that filter has a listed output of 620 liters per hour (163 GPH) per the same Eheim site. All this time, even before the thread, I wonder if my ECCO will even be sufficient for an ADA 60-P.


----------



## fshfanatic

Good point. I am sick as a dog and my mind is kinda blurry. However, rating an eheim canister to a certain size tank is NOT all about how much water is pushed, but rather by how large a colony of bacteria can be housed in said filter.


----------



## imeridian

I hope you feel better soon. 

You're right, tank size ratings are based on bio filtration ability, but flow rate is flow rate. The flow rate is, in my opinion, what we planted tankers need to be looking at anyway, unfortunately the various methods to rate flow have made that rating almost as useless as the tank size ratings. 

It's almost enough that we, collectively, ought to put together our own lists; how much water goes into a bucket in 1 minute without media, with cleaned media, and 'random point' (which would be how we'd be running them anyway). It's no good to have a filter that does 150 GPH empty and we put our media in it and it drops to 50GPH after a week.

It's better to have a bit too much flow and turn it down than to be lacking and need to add extra powerheads, etc.


----------



## fshfanatic

I am a huge fan of over filtration as you can see in my sig.


----------



## eds

indiboi said:


> Here is a photo of the clips, they interface the green canister to the handle.


Thanks for clarifying.

I'm at work now, and don't have my manual, but I saw those on the parts list/photo. They were called something kinda weird like "*slots*." I was trying to think of exactly what they were, but didn't feel like shutting down my filter and taking it apart to find out. As someone else said, operating the unit I hadn't really gotten the impression that those clips/slots were separate and replaceable pieces.

How/when do they break? When you are lowering the handle to detach the head or initiate priming, or when you raise it? I guess I have always been gentle when doing so, because I had heard of potential fragility, but never sensed that they were anywhere near breaking. Heck - I've gotten "unlucky" with other aspects of other gear here and there. I guess it is only fair that I get lucky with this aspect of my ECCO. 

My 2232 seems to do a fine job on my 30g.



EdtheEdge said:


> Eccos are everybit a good as Classics. Classics are maybe a bit more quit and have a bit more flow.


Strikes me as a little bit of an odd statement. Sorta like saying they are exactly the same - just a little different! 

Like I said, the noise is my main reason for dissatisfaction with the ECCO, because where that tank is sited, I had really hoped for the Eheim silence I had heard about.


----------



## imeridian

I'm unsure of the first time, was too long ago. I broke one just last week, I know it was user error, I was trying to "pump" manually some water/air out of my CO2 reactor, which clearly didn't work out as planned. It was while closing the filter, so handle moving up. It didn't want to close, or I should say there was slightly more resistance than normal, so I pushed a little harder, then it snapped. I had a spare on hand, so I did a quick swap and I was back in business. I think I need to clean the seals and that area of the pump head, the silicone lubricant seems a bit "sticky" so that may have been part of the recent breakage incident.

It is worth noting that the filter will still close and function properly with only one clip. For those that may ever need to buy them, they're called "Eheim Ecco Filter Handle Clips" at Big Al's. 

I was told a couple years ago when I bought my ECCO that these things (Eheim filters in general) were finely engineered devices and meant to be operated precisely as intended, that the engineers didn't put in any sort of safe guards to protect the filter from those that might not follow the directions exactly. It seems pretty accurate, order of steps for both the ECCO and my Pro II are pretty important; I suppose we'll see if that holds true for my 2217.

Oh, it might be your stand resonating with the vibration of the filter... I noticed that on my 25, the vibration would transfer and then resonate in the open space between the bottom of the stand the the actual floor.


----------



## eds

So I guess that since you had the outlet valve closed, there was no place for the water and air to go. Makes sense. Like I said before, I think I'm generally sloppy in the manner that I restart my ECCO, such that both valves are open by the time I turn it on and/or prime it. It's one of those weird things that, only doing it every few months, I find it hard to keep to a precise regimen. 

My concern is more on the shutting down end - I want to be sure I don't spill water when disconnecting it, or close the valves in a manner that has the filter running dry.

With most mechanical things, I tend to see additional options and conveniences as "something else to break." Which to me is a huge advantage of the classics. They may be a little less "user friendly" in some ways, but they have very few moving parts and are nigh bulletproof.

Re: the sound - it's clearly the impeller. Which I have replaced to no avail. Not a huge or constant sound. Just a minor irritation, as I had been hoping for silence. It is slightly quieter, tho still noticeable, on the floor. It is possible that some kind of insulation might reduce the resonance I'm sure the metal stand causes. But as this is an open stand in our family room, I would need to do something better looking than I might be able to get away with if it were in my basement.


----------



## fshfanatic

My Ecco is just as quiet as my classics.


----------



## Gottobe

wow thanks for all the information guys it was really helpful. after careful consideration i have decided to purchase the classic because i found it on sale for a really good price and it gives me the option in the future to upgrade to a larger tank. again thanks so much for the info and comments.


----------



## cleekdafish

get the 2117 classic if u can that way when u upgrade ur tank U dont have to ungrade the canister .


----------



## cleekdafish

hey great buy i have a classic 
best thing since sliced bread


----------



## rwong2k

my personal experience,
I've owned the 2213 for about 10 years now, pretty nice and quiet, priming isn't bad, then i purchased a 2234 on boxing day, wow, this thing is so easy to prime, only one set of quick release tabs and the flow isn't as much but i wouldn't hesitate to buy another ecco,

i also purchased a philstar xp3, it's noisier but not too significant, much cheaper, i found it harder to prime and get all the air bubbles out,


----------



## EdTheEdge

Yeah... ya can't go wrong wth an Ecco. That's for sure.


----------



## fishscale

I've heard that the newer ECCO filters are more durable. Eheim changed the priming handles, I believe. Still, I vote classic.


----------



## imeridian

You know, I read that about the priming handles when I bought mine.... lol  Maybe I had old stock, or maybe they were really,really flimsy before.


----------



## andrewbasa

Hello all!
Newbie to the forum here. 'been reading various threads and this forum and have decided to register as I've noted that members of this forum are extremely knowledgeable, helpful, and friendly. 'currently have a 36 corner cichlid tank, and 'just wanted to add my two cents on the Eccos: This is my fourth tank and my 2nd Ecco filter. 'just ordered a 2236 Ecco to replace the 2232 I'm currently running. I almost got a Classic but was so used to the design (baskets, swivels attachments, priming handle) and ease of use of the Eccos. I started using them 5 years ago and haven't used anything else since then. I can see where the pump head can possibly be put on backwards which may be a cause for the resistance and the corresponding breakage when undue pressure is applied to the handle. I have been fortunate with the Ecco and have yet to encounter problems. Pardon the lengthy post. I really love my tank and am just all excited that I've joined this forum Thanks! Andrew


----------



## eds

andrewbasa said:


> Hello all!
> Newbie to the forum here. 'been reading various threads and this forum and have decided to register as I've noted that members of this forum are extremely knowledgeable, helpful, and *friendly.*


Sounds like someone hasn't met Rex yet! 

Welcome!


----------



## crazie.eddie

I have no experience with the classic, but I own a couple of Eccos (2*2234 and 2236), as well as other filters (Eheim Pro II 2128 & FilStar XP3). I never had any problems (trapped air or broken clips) with any of them. The only issue I sort of have is my 2234 has smaller sized Ehfi substratt Pro, compared to the ones used in my 2236 and my Eheim Pro II, of course, it's not really an issue though. I love the handle with the Ecco, since I can easily pickup/carry the canister portion to the sink for draining/cleaning. It's also easy to prime. I really don't like those push button type priming, like my Pro II has.


----------

